# Wolves back off list



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

*Wolves will be delisted in Idaho and Montana but not Wyoming*
Service says Idaho wolves breeding with Yellowstone wolves

BY ROCKY BARKER - STATESMAN STAFF

The Bush Administration will remove wolves in the Northern Rocky Mountains and the Great Lakes from the endangered species list only days before it leaves office but leave them protected in Wyoming.

http://www.idahostatesman.com/eyepiece/ ... 32705.html

Please Observe Copyright


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

booyah! I'm excited...I need a wolf full-body mount


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Inauguration is Tuesday. I give this until Thursday to be reversed again. If Obama doesn't do it, some judge will. I would maybe even consider bending over and getting raped by Idaho's non-resident license and tag prices to hunt a wolf there.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Baraq will choose a conservative cause to favor, so that he can point to it when he is criticized for being an unapologetic Marxist. Sportsmen could influence which cause he chooses to favor, if we mobilize now.
He could turn around and oppose gun control, of he could help with the wolf problem.
Zim: have you heard any plans for this?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

redleg said:


> Baraq will choose a conservative cause to favor, so that he can point to it when he is criticized for being an unapologetic Marxist. Sportsmen could influence which cause he chooses to favor, if we mobilize now.
> He could turn around and oppose gun control, of he could help with the wolf problem.
> *Zim: have you heard any plans for this?*


 :lol:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

He'll choose to de-list wolves. If he gave us guns then the wolves could still be killed, but if he gives us wolves he'll take away guns, therefore the wolves can't be killed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wolves are a nasty habit. As hard as I try to quit, I still smoke a _pack_ a day... :twisted:

*S.S.S.*


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The federal boys can't be everywhere all the time!

S.S.S


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

A dead wolf is a good wolf! 

I don't know about the rest of you, but if I see a wolf in Utah, I am going to feel threatened and might need to eliminate the threat. We need to do everything possible to keep these elk killers out of our State!


----------

